# Debating the purchase of Ruger M77 Mark II .300WM



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have the opportunity to buy a Ruger M77 Mark II .300 Win Mag. The gun has a grey laminate wood stock with a high polished stainless steel barrel. It also has work done by Magnaport. Specifically it's a Magnaport Custom per the engraving on the barrel. It comes with scope rings, 50 or 100 rounds of ammo (can't remember), and a hard cover case. The gun has never been fired. The only downfall that I can see with the gun is that next to Ruger's famous barrel "writing" it says in small engraving, "2009 Benfit for Kids." 

I can buy the gun for $500. Does this sound like a good deal? What are other's experiences with these Ruger guns? I have a Ruger Mark III Hunter pistol and like it, but I've never shot their rifles.

Thanks for your opinions...


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

They're great guns and that's a good price. The question is-do you have any use for it?


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

UPhiker said:


> They're great guns and that's a good price. The question is-do you have any use for it?


At this point I have no use for it as I only hunt in the shotgun zone. In the the future, I plan to go out west on an Elk hunt where it would come into use. I also have an unused Leupold scope waiting to be put to use... tough decisions.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

at that price it should be no decsion the ammo alone is worth 100 bucks... i own a ruger m77 in a 270 great gun no problems with it


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

So the gun has a muzzle-brake? No scope in the price? Sorry but I don't think that is a great price. The trigger is probably the pitts too, unless it has been modified or replaced. I do like the notion of buying slightly used in a private sale though. You have a lot better chance of finding yourself North of the shotgun zone in MI, not to rain on the 'out West' plans. If it does have a MB I'd go to a smaller round without the brake.

This time of year there are plenty of used rifles looking for a buyer.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

A .300 Win Mag is very loud. A ported (if that is the case) .300 Win mag is downright painfull loud. Earplugs under muffs will be required at the range...and guys shooting next to you will not enjoy it either. I've owned one, it was to loud to hunt with without ear protection even. One shot without muffs was enough to learn my lesson. 

Sounds like a very nice gun though. 100 rounds of ammo would cost you anywhere from $150-$250 retail depending on the ammo. Yes, feeding a .300 Win Mag can get expensive. Even a 20 round box of cheap stuff is $35 and up.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

RedM2 said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a Ruger M77 Mark II .300 Win Mag. The gun has a grey laminate wood stock with a high polished stainless steel barrel. It also has work done by Magnaport. Specifically it's a Magnaport Custom per the engraving on the barrel. It comes with scope rings, 50 or 100 rounds of ammo (can't remember), and a hard cover case. The gun has never been fired. The only downfall that I can see with the gun is that next to Ruger's famous barrel "writing" it says in small engraving, "2009 Benfit for Kids."
> 
> I can buy the gun for $500. Does this sound like a good deal? What are other's experiences with these Ruger guns? I have a Ruger Mark III Hunter pistol and like it, but I've never shot their rifles.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions...


Never Fired? He probably shot it once and can't hear anymore, Like SM stated Too Loud For Hunting.
I have a Sav. Mod. 116, Grey laminate stock, fluted stainless barrel with a factory open/close muzzle brake. With the scope it weighs 11.2 lbs. so that rifle might be a little heavy as well.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a good deal, IMO. I like the .300wm as a caliber. It's a little heavy for most hunting, but you will rarely find yourself under gunned.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

glockman55 said:


> Never Fired? He probably shot it once and can't hear anymore, Like SM stated Too Loud For Hunting.
> I have a Sav. Mod. 116, Grey laminate stock, fluted stainless barrel with a factory open/close muzzle brake. With the scope it weighs 11.2 lbs. so that rifle might be a little heavy as well.


I know the guy pretty well. I'm sure he's never fired the gun. The only reason he's selling is because he's geting fired from his job.

It doesn't have a muzzle brake. Just the porting.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Porting is going to make it just as loud. FWIW, in my quest for a new rifle a couple of months ago, I picked up a Ruger, cycled the bolt once and put it back down right away. It felt to me like someone poured sand in the action of it. For the money I think there are better guns out there.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't want a ported gun.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

thelastlemming said:


> Personally I wouldn't want a ported gun.


I don't know much about the ported deal. Care to elaborate?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

3fingervic said:


> I don't know much about the ported deal. Care to elaborate?


Porting may or may not reduce perceived [felt] recoil but will absolutely 100% guaranteed make the gun obnoxiously loud to the point where nobody wants to be within 50 ft of you on the firing line. it will also test the limits of your own hearing protection. .300 mag can get up to 64,000 psi and that high pressure soundwave is now directed sideways/rearwards instead of downrange [if its not vectored rearward there is no physical way it can reduce recoil - just ask Mr. Newton.]

IMHO porting is the best way to ruin the value of a nice rifle.

You may never shoot the .300 mag more than 5-10 rds at a time for sighting in and you can use a shoulder mounted recoil pad to adsorb the kick if needed. When hunting its absolutely meaningless as you are probably only ever going to fire 1 shot.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

So porting is very close to a muzzle break. 

I have a Savage FCP-K,in .300wm, that came with a factory break. The recoil is reduced significantly. With hearing protection the gun doesn't seem too loud. I haven't had any complaints at the range, or any dirty looks. Most people see how it shoot, and ask me a hundred questions.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

You guys are making the decision tough. I am hearing many pros and cons, which is good. To make it even more difficult, the guy told me today I could pick it up for $450 and I think he is gonna give me 20 hollow point and 47 standard rounds of 45ACP. Tough choices.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

to loud for hunting? explain please... if you hit your target it wont matter how load it is... ive never heard of a quiet gun


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Tell him you would like to take a couple shots with it before closing the deal. Its not like its a virgin rifle as they are fired at the factory. Pay close attention to the trigger pull and the noise factor then decide if it's for you. Good luck.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

dallasdog said:


> to loud for hunting? explain please... if you hit your target it wont matter how load it is... ive never heard of a quiet gun


It's called hearing damage, and yes one shot can cause it. I for one value my sense of hearing...some don't but to each there own. I don't like firing my .357 w/out hearing protection I can't imagine what a ported 300WM sounds like w/out protection.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

dallasdog said:


> to loud for hunting? explain please... if you hit your target it wont matter how load it is... ive never heard of a quiet gun


Has nothing to do with scaring an animal...... Everything to do with one's hearing. I fired my braked .300 Win Mag one time in the field without hearing protection. Only took one time to realize how completely stupid that was!! Never did it again, nor will I. 

Muzzleblast is a bigger cause of flinching/pain than recoil in many people, they just don't realize it untill they actually use quality ear protection. I'lll take a shoulder shove everyday of the week over a piercing muzzleblast.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

understandable... unless you wear hearing protection while hunting, i cant imagine any firearm that is good. i dont think there is a way around it (other than protection while hunting). at that price id buy it and sell it im not an expert but it you could make a few bucks a brand new standard m77 goes for about 600- 650 dont it.. plus that ammo is not cheap? just my .02 cents was not thinking about my hearing on my last post


----------

